# Software para motor paso a paso...



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí... pero bueno, me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un programa para manejar un solo motor paso a paso, y que hiciera las secuencias normal, wave drive y de medio paso del motor.
Es decir, que por el puerto paralelo, envie voltaje por los pines 2, 3, 4 y 5 en esas secuencias para encender unos leds que simularán las bobinas del motor.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

Nunca se maneja un motor paso a paso directamente desde el puerto
de una computadora. Hay toda una electrónica asociada que hay que 
implementar primero. 
Hay una entrada anterior en este foro y ahí hay una respuesta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/26414/

Saludos


----------



## edugonza (Abr 12, 2007)

hola:
quisiera ayudarte un poco con el tema del motor.
si tu quieres simular la secuencia que pondria a girar un motor pap, como creo entenderte, esta bien, saca las señal y mirala con los led, pero ten en cuenta esto:

a)-el tipo de conexion que tu describes en tu idea de secuencia es unipolar, podrias hacer que tu supuesto motor trabaje a paso completo o medio pàso, la frecuencia muy baja te permitiria ver como secuencian los leds, pero si la subes todos los leds te quedarian prendidos, y no podrias verificar nada.
Si tu quieres conectar a tu pc un motor pap, no hay problema, te sobra control, la pc es demaciado, pero tendria que asilar, colocar un transitor de potencia para poder conmutar y controlar y limitar la corriente para que no vuele todo.
Yo lo he hecho, el tema es que al final cuando todo funciona perfecto, te das cuenta de lo que te estoy escribiendo aca.
te aconsejo, que si quieres realmente hacer funcionar un motor pap, lo hagas con algunos de los cientos de circuitos que se ofrecen en la web, y que utilices la pc, solamente para crear las secuencias de movimiento, ya que de lo contrario estarias haciendo tu camino mas largo.
(no intentes de primeras conectar un motor en bipolar), porque ahi si que tendrias que trabajar totalmente en electronica, y no creo que estes buscando eso.
espero haberte podido ayudar, saludos


----------



## eidtech (Abr 12, 2007)

checate esta pagina, ahi viene un programa como el que tu quieres... con el esquema de conexion necesario.

http://www.rogercom.com

Esta en portugues pero se entiende...


----------



## PoNcHo!! (Abr 29, 2007)

si conectas un motor de esos directo al puerto, podes llegar a quemarlo...
acordate que el motor tiene bobinas, y que las bobinas "piiden" mucha corriente cuando se sacas la tension...
nose si me estoy expresando bien...
pero lo que yo te recomiendo, si pensas manejarlo a travez de la pc, que hagas una placa de extensión... con puente H y buzzer de corriente... te recomiento el L298 y el CD4050 o CD4049...
suerte!


----------



## Jahmi_Ras (Oct 13, 2008)

oe y tienen alguno que sea en java?
porque osea yo se programas en c
estoy aprendiendo java pero la verdad es mucho codigo


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 14, 2008)

"puente H y -buzzer- de corriente"
Es BUFFER!

"y que las bobinas "piiden" mucha corriente cuando se sacas la tension... "
NO, generan un pico de tension. no piden mas corriente ni nada.

ah y el cd4049 es un contador, el 4050 un buffer pero que no sirve para alimentar ningun motor.Ademas si el motor es unipolar no te hace falta puente H, solo 4 transistores


----------

